# 75 Sears jon boat Good or Junk ?



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone have any exp with sears boats ?I have a man that wants to trade my 12 Meyers for his 16 foot Sears boat.I know Meyers is a soild ass boat .But i know nothing about Sears boats.Thanks Dave


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a 12ft Sears. It's about the same as any utility v I've owned or used. But, in the 12ft class, they are all basically the same thickness, same type of aluminum etc. I'm assuming he must want a smaller rig to be able to throw it in the back of the truck? Someboady made them for sears but I can't remember....Sea Nymph maybe?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Sea King??


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I also have one. just make sure you check the rivets in the hull. It is a solid boat and a decent fishing craft.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have a 12ft Sears. It's about the same as any utility v I've owned or used. But, in the 12ft class, they are all basically the same thickness, same type of aluminum etc. I'm assuming he must want a smaller rig to be able to throw it in the back of the truck? Someboady made them for sears but I can't remember....Sea Nymph maybe?


 Ya he want something that he can do just like you said.Being on the river myself i would like a bigger boat.Its 16.5 sears.I was wondering if it a stable boat to stand in as well ?Mich


----------

